# Windows 10 auf SSD neu installieren



## Jonaxis (13. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir demnächst eine SSD zulegen, um mal ein bisschen schneller unterwegs zu sein. Ich habe gehört, dass dabei eine komplette Neuinstallation besser und sauberer ist als ein einfaches Klonen des Systems, weshalb ich dann meinen PC gerne neu aufsetzen möchte. Habe vor ca. 2 Monaten das Upgrade von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 gemacht. Nun möchte ich meine alte Festplatte natürlich komplett frei machen und Windows auf die neue SSD installieren. Wie muss ich da am besten vorgehen damit ich am Ende ne saubere Neuinstallation auf der neuen Platte hab? 
Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe! 
Viele Grüße,
Jonaxis


----------



## J4ckH19h (13. März 2016)

Kannst dir ne ISO bei MS saugen und brennen/oder direkt auf nem USB stick speichern.

Netzwerktreiber ggf. vorher schon runter laden zum installieren nach WIN10.

Windows 10 ISO

Da steht was man wissen muss und das OS kannste da auch laden.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (13. März 2016)

Bei Windows installtion würde ich drauf achten das erstmal(nur) der Datenträger in deinem Fall die SSD am Board hängt und die anderen Festplatten erstmal nicht geschlossen sind falls vorhanden.Die(anderen) Datenträger nach installation anschließen.
Das hat damit zu tun weil Windows(ab Win 7)eine eigene reservierte Windows Systempartion erstellt und die sollte auf dem Datenträger sein wo auch die Windows installiert wird.Natürlich kannste auch deine eigene Partion(en)erstellen aber auf Systempartion haste kein einfluß.
Falls dein Board kein aktuelleres sein sollte,dann im UEFI BIOS mal schaun ob es auf(von IDE)auf AHCI(Advanced Host Controller Interface) eigestellt ist.Den das hat einfluß auf die performence der SSD
beim Schreiben und Lesen.Aber auch beim booten des Systems.Und sollte dein Board(sie S-ata Anschlussports(farbig sein)meistens weiß,blau oder graue S-ata Ports hat das einen hintergrund.Das heißt das das Board
mehrer S-ata Controller haben kann oder muß.Die S-ata Ports die weiß sind haben Intel Controller und sind die schnellsten zu Zeit und da würde ich auch die SSD dort anschließen und die anderen S-ata Ports mir anderen farben haben zu meist Asmedia Controller oder andere.Alle anderen S-ata Datenträger(HDD z.B.) die du später benutzen oder anklemem möchtest kannste an die die anderen S-ata Ports anschließen.Die Windows installation würde ich eine ISO herunterladen(achte auf die Windows Version welche du nutzen möchtest später)z.B. Pro 
oder Home Edition und auf einem bootbaren  USB Stick die ISO Datei ziehen.Bei winfuture.de gibts die ISO,s als download mit Updates Packs die bis jetzt veröffentlicht wurden.Das erspart dir ne menge Zeit sonst mußte dir das alle separat herunterladen.
bei installtions beginn darauf achten das du im BIOS(UEFI)je nach dem obs jetzt vom Laufwerk(CD)installieren tust oder USB-Stick(der muß am PC angeschlossen sein).Als erstes bootmedium ausgewählt und abgespeichert wird um die installation zu starten.
Und nicht vergessen nach der installation vom Windows die bootreihenfolge neu einzustellen im UEFI das die SSD als erstes ist und abspeichern.Nach der Windows installtion würde ich dann mal den Chipsatztreiber,Lantreiber und Soundtreiber und eventuell USB Treiber
vom Mainboard installieren. Vor der ganzen aktion würde ich die Grafiktreiber und die anderen Treiber vom Mainboard auf die HDD oder USB Stick schon mal kopieren.Dann haste es schon bereit.
Aber mehr Hardware-Infos über dein PC System wäre auch nicht falsch damit mal eine Vorstellung hat um was für ein System handelt?

grüße Brex


----------



## Jonaxis (15. März 2016)

Hi,
zunächst mal danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:
- ASUS P8-Z77V Motherboard
- Intel Core i5 3450
- 16GB Corsair RAM
- GTX 970
- 1TB HDD mit Windows drauf

Bleibt mir nur noch die Frage wie ich Windows einfach von der alten Platte einfach lösche, da ich sie ja bei der Neuinstallation abklemme?


----------



## Merowinger0807 (15. März 2016)

Nachdem Du Windows sauber auf der SSD installiert hast, kannst Du die "alte" Platte einfach am nächsten SATA-Anschluss dranhängen, vor dem Windows-Boot im BIOS die Bootreihenfolge prüfen das auch wirklich die SSD zuerst angesprochen wird und die HDD aus der Bootliste manuell rausnehmen falls aufgeführt. Danach kannst in der Windowsumgebung grad formatieren und fertig ist der Käse.

Wenn Du dann im Windows bist, prüf auch direkt ob alle Einstellungen zur SSD passend eingetragen sind... zB. TRIM etc.
Alternativ gibts zu jeder SSD mitgeliefert ne Software dazu die die Einstellungen für Dich entsprechend vornimmt


----------



## Jonaxis (15. März 2016)

Alles klar, vielen dank für die Hilfe!


----------

